# Milwaukee heated jacket



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Anyone used one? Looking for a review on it, thanks!

Mike


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't have one but many plumbers at the supply house have them and They love em
I wished they had just a black one. I only seen the camo


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

never heard of it, do you have a link ?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Never seen.


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

I picked one up a few weeks ago. It warms up quick to take the chill out then goes to medium heat. It's wind and waterproof I have the black version but hope to get the hi vis model soon for job sites.:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> never heard of it, do you have a link ?


 
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/productdetail.aspx?productid=2331


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

gassyplumber said:


> I picked one up a few weeks ago. It warms up quick to take the chill out then goes to medium heat. It's wind and waterproof I have the black version but hope to get the hi vis model soon for job sites.:thumbsup:


How long does the battery last?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

A couple of my guys recently got them. 

So far they love them. Hasn't been anything but mildly chilly hear yet. We'll see if they are still loving them in February.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I've seen them in Milwaukee red... but not made in tall man size... furoius....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Mike (Lead Ingot) has one and I think he likes it. You'll probably electrocute yourself if you pee on it though. A definite downside.






Paul


----------



## gassyplumber (May 1, 2011)

Lasts about the 6 hrs on std battery. I get the old bones warmed up and generally turn it off as its been fairly mild here. I plan on using it as a layer for winter construction work.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Mike (Lead Ingot) has one and I think he likes it. You'll probably electrocute yourself if you pee on it though.  A definite downside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhmm Errr.:blink:


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

I have 2, one camo and one black.

Lasts about 6 hours on low heat.
Comfy jacket


----------

